# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Introductions
No one else is writing...so...I thought I'd start a thread for people to introduce themselves...try to do so in Chinese...I'll go first. 
大家好！
我叫晨曦。  这是我的中文名子。  我也叫Dustin。 我是美国人. 我22岁了. 我现在住在金华市浙江省中国。 在这里我教英语.  我喜欢中国因为很有趣的.  我也喜欢中国因为我认识我的女朋友在这里. 她是俄国人,所以我现在每天学习俄语. 我非常爱说俄语,但是我想很困难学.  我也想俄语比中文很难.  我希望说俄语和中文很好,但我想我学习在世界的两个很难的语言.  我只很高兴我不学习芬兰语, 怎么难! 哈哈. 
再见

----------

